# PHP-FPM Problem



## logifech (4. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,
und zwarhabe ich grade ISPCOnfig 3.0.5 Installiert, funktioniert soweit super aber um das PHP-FPM feature zu tetsen woltte ich PHP-FPM etc. halt nach Installieren und da bekomme ich folgendes Problem.



> root@server:~/ispconfig-3.0.5/install# apt-get install libapache2-mod-fastcgi php5-fpm
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
> ...


hat jemand einen Rat für mich?? System ist Debian 6 (32bit)


----------



## logifech (5. Dez. 2012)

Push... hat keiner einen rat?


----------



## nowayback (5. Dez. 2012)

Hi,

Paket libapache2-mod-fastcgi ist im non-free Pfad verfügbar... bearbeite einfach deine /etc/apt/sources.list und füge an die zeile mit deb Index of / (oder welchen mirror du auch immer nimmst) hinten noch non-free an.

php5-fpm ist, soweit ich weiß, nicht in der stable Version verfügbar... in testing und unstable jedoch schon. Hab da aber schon lange nicht mehr nachgeschaut.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## logifech (5. Dez. 2012)

Hi,
also erstmal danke für deine Antwort! Die non free Repos und das paket von da ist aber auch Kompatibel mit den Dotdeb Repos?? hab PHP etc. alles von dotdeb bezogen


----------



## F4RR3LL (5. Dez. 2012)

Zitat von logifech:


> Hi,
> also erstmal danke für deine Antwort! Die non free Repos und das paket von da ist aber auch Kompatibel mit den Dotdeb Repos?? hab PHP etc. alles von dotdeb bezogen


Das verspricht eher lustig zu werden..... ich hab für obige Tests ne Debian Wheezy Kiste aufgesetzt. Hier gibts diese Probleme nicht. Da braucht man dann auch erstmal kein Dotdeb. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## logifech (5. Dez. 2012)

mhm Installation hat Prima funktioniert! Aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht, wenn ich meien seite Aufrufe bekomme ich nen Server 500 Error. Wie muss ich PHP-FPM Konfigurieren?


----------



## logifech (5. Dez. 2012)

Ok hab es gefixt, man soltte natürlich auch php5-fpm Installiert haben  aber jetzt habe ich noch eine andere frage (ICh werde si ehie rPosten dmait ich nicht schon wieder nen neues Thema auf machen muss und mein Forum mit meinem müll zu Spamme) und zwar steht ja Hier in dem Tutorial beschrieben The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.10 (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) - Page 4 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials das man verschiedene php versionen benutzen kann dazu Kompilliert man ja die version die man ahben möchte, ist es möglich das ich diese version die in dem Howto benutzt wird für PHP-FPM und PHP FastCGI kompillieren kann also das man beides nutzen kann?


----------



## Till (6. Dez. 2012)

In PHP ist das FPM Interface ein Ersatz für das Fastcgi Interface, in einem PHP Binary kann meines Wissens nach entweder FPM oder Fastcgi aktiv sein aber nicht beides zur gleichen Zeit.


----------



## logifech (6. Dez. 2012)

Also würdes du mir empfhelen PHP für PHP-FPM zu Kompillieren?


----------



## Till (6. Dez. 2012)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen PHP für das zu kompilieren was Du nutzen möchtest oder eben 2 PHP Binaries zu kompilieren, eines für FPM und eines für fastcgi.


----------



## logifech (6. Dez. 2012)

ok, danke dir


----------

